# Free Guitar Pro Viewer



## MYGFH (Feb 13, 2011)

FYI, the Google Chrome browser has an app store where you can search "Guitar Pro Viewer" and download this app for free to use on Google Chrome. It's not the best. But you can search for songs or artists from tabs online. I found 7-string tabs from Deftones, Unearth and Periphery. Quick and easy viewer that supports 7-string. Hope that helps!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 13, 2011)

Does it support GP6?


----------



## Skanky (Feb 13, 2011)

Just get Tux Guitar already. Sheesh.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Feb 14, 2011)

Skanky said:


> Just get Tux Guitar already. Sheesh.


+1. Really, +1.


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks for the info, Don't know why I had some problems with GP5 (the same "files" work great on my friends pc, but not on mine...)
So I checked out Tux Guitar, and it works!


----------

